# The Waves



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2021)

https://scholarworks.uni.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1200&context=etd

www.nps.gov/articles/000/waves.htm

www.ww2db.com/other_id=24

www.blitzkriegbaby.de/waves/waves.htm

https://airandspace.si.edu/stories/editorial/waves-program-color-world-war-2

www.gjenvick.com/Military/NavyArchives/WAVES/index.html

https://military.wikia.org/wiki/WAVES

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WAVES

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mildred_H._McAfee


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 8, 2021)

OMG. That Wave on the right is scary. Gun pointed right at the photographer.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 8, 2021)

There were very few Waves in my career specialty (Electronics) when I first went joined the Navy in 1960. But by the mid 1970's there were quite a few and they were good. After I was Commissioned, I worked with some Officers who were very competent. We had one Wave Commander that we all expected to be our first one star woman Admiral in our field, but she retired after making Captain (O-6) but before she came up in front of the Admiral selection board. In addition to being very competent, she had tons of Class and we all liked her a lot.


----------

